# h:datatable und Info auf leere Liste



## Marsman (24. Jan 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Mit Hilfe des JSF-Tags h:datatable zeige ich den Inhalt einer Liste an. Enthält die Liste keine Einträge, möchte ich einen entsprechenden Hinweis anzeigen. Das habe ich mit dem dem Attribut rendered im Footer der Datatable programmiert:


```
<h:datatable ...  value="#{myHandler.list}">
...
<f:facet name="footer">
	<h:outputText rendered="#{myHandler.listEmpty}" value="#{msg.textEmptyList}"></h:outputText>
</f:facet>
</h:datatable>
```

Leider wird der Text aber immer angezeigt. Im Debug habe ich gesehen, dass auf die Property listEmpty bereits zugegriffen wird, bevor es durch die Datatable zum Laden der Liste in der Bean kommt. Also es wird offenbar erst der Wert für rendered im outputText abgerufen und dann erst die Liste geladen.

Was kann ich tun? Ist mein Ansatz überhaupt sinnvoll?

Titus


----------



## JimPanse (24. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

nutze die Macht der EL von JSF

<hutputText rendered="#{empty myHandler.list}" value="Die Liste ist leer"/>

Gruß


----------



## Marsman (24. Jan 2008)

...ach wie schön! Danke.

Titus


----------

